# Using a portable garage for horse shelter



## mnprairieman (Nov 10, 2008)

We would like to create some shelter for our three horses but can't afford the $2500 plus cost of a run-in shed right now so we were considering using a portable garage (10x20x8) for the time being. Is doing this a good alternative? I'd appreciate anyone's opinion on this.

Thanks!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I have actually thought about using one of those myself. I dont know of any reason why it wouldnt work. And its better then no shelter. But i think they would work just fine.


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree...I don't see why it would hurt. Just make sure there are no sharp ledges or nails/screws sticking out where they could trip or hurt themselves, and make sure the doorway is big enough that they wouldn't get stuck of 2 horses tried to go through at once!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

mnprairieman said:


> We would like to create some shelter for our three horses but can't afford the $2500 plus cost of a run-in shed right now so we were considering using a portable garage (10x20x8) for the time being. Is doing this a good alternative? I'd appreciate anyone's opinion on this.
> 
> Thanks!


What is the portable garage made of? If it is canvas it may get damaged easily. Also 20' deep 10' wide one is probably going to be inside not letting the others in. It would be better if it was 10' deep and 20' wide. I have a 12' wide for 2 horses and seems one won't let the other in. It is not hard to build a run in shed and you could do it for under 1000.00 and a day of labor.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you are talking the carport type cover you should be fine. If it's like a shed, just make sure it's well put together because (speaking from experience) aluminum is very sharp and can very easily cause life threatening injuries. My barn is aluminum, I check it regularly for sharp edges.


----------

